# [WinXP] Programm für Festplattenspiegelung



## elmyth (20. Dezember 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich habe die Aufgabe für einen PC mit 80GB Festplatte, eine weitere zu bestellen, um ein Abbild der Festplatte auf die andere zu kopieren. Ich weiß nur nicht, welche Programm ich dazu bestellen soll. Es sollte also periodisch (wöchentlich) das Abbild updaten können. Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie ic es anstelle.

Gruß
- Jon


----------



## Sinac (20. Dezember 2005)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Festplatte einfach zu spiegeln? Für 15€ bekommst du einen Raidcontroller der RIAD 1 unterstützt, dann hast du immer eine Spiegelung.


----------



## Caliterra (20. Dezember 2005)

Da hat Sinac vollkommen Recht. Wenn Du Images machen möchtest dann nimm 
z.B. Norton Ghost. Dab brauchst Du keine 80GB Platte. Ansonsten ist die Raid 1 Spiegelung sehr effektiv. Da kannst Du bei einem Plattendefekt normal weiterarbeiten und tauscht die defekte Platte dann nur aus.


----------



## elmyth (20. Dezember 2005)

Könntet ihr mir da näheres erklären oder sagen wo ich es nachlesen kann?
Hab noch nie mit Raidcontollern gearbeitet.


----------



## Sinac (20. Dezember 2005)

Ist ganz einfach, du kaufst das Teil, baust ihn ein (PCI), schließt die Festplatten an den Controller an, startest den PC, gehts in das RAID Bios, erstellst das RAID 1 Array, fertig 
Zumindest so in der Art, Infos gibts bei Google.


----------

